# SanDisk USB pendrive WRITE PROTECTED



## py221 (Jun 26, 2014)

My 16GB SanDisk USB pendrive is write protected.
How can I remove write protection?
Please tell me the solutions to remove write protection.

email: --removed-- as per forum rules


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jun 27, 2014)

try the foll..
1. der are some free Usb Write Protect removal software utilities, google search dem, & try using dem,
2. try using "TestDisk" software
3. try formatting ur Pendrive in Ubuntu OS


----------

